# Millipede Pictures



## padkison (Mar 5, 2008)

AGB




Bumblebee & Puerto Rican


Florida Ivory


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice pics...I love my AGBs but my Vietnamese rainbows have turned into pet holes.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you have a ton of the ivory babies? 
Not sure why the adjective 'Florida' is commonly added when it's found all the way to North Carolina.


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 6, 2008)

Great collection :clap:


----------



## arachnocat (Mar 6, 2008)

What kind of fruit are you feeding them? They seem to really enjoy it.


----------



## padkison (Mar 6, 2008)

Actually, that is acorn squash.  They like that and zuch and cuke.  I've had a lot of gnats set up shop and think this is related to too much veggies, so will be cutting back on the treats.



arachnocat said:


> What kind of fruit are you feeding them? They seem to really enjoy it.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Mar 6, 2008)

padkison said:


> Actually, that is acorn squash.  They like that and zuch and cuke.  I've had a lot of gnats set up shop and think this is related to too much veggies, so will be cutting back on the treats.


Padkison try covering your cage top with a layer of cheese cloth...it stopped our fruit fly infestation.


----------



## padkison (Mar 11, 2008)

Epibolus pulchripes (1.75")


Philippine blue/grey (1")


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 11, 2008)

Is this thread for any millipede photo?


----------



## padkison (Mar 12, 2008)

Good idea - post your pics people 



Elytra and Antenna said:


> Is this thread for any millipede photo?


----------



## Pulk (Mar 13, 2008)

these are local millis


----------



## Xaranx (Mar 14, 2008)

Florida grey/green, narceus gordanus


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 15, 2008)

Adult pair #8


----------

